# Until I looked at Dead end fx…….



## Diynot (Dec 22, 2021)

My wife found herself in my guitar room, confronted with the magnitude of my obsession and in a moment of panic I blurted out “I have one more to finish (my Byzantium) and then I’m done for awhile” and that’s what I believed……until I looked at the Dead End fx website and found they have ring mod boards😮‍💨. So to that end, has anyone built the Hapalochlaena? Along with that, how do you supply a pedal with 18v AC power?


----------



## Betty Wont (Dec 22, 2021)

I've built one. I have an 18v ac adapter intended for laptop computers that I use to power it.


----------



## Bio77 (Dec 22, 2021)

Don't worry, it will take a few years, but your wife will eventually give up 😎


----------



## jimilee (Dec 22, 2021)

There’s always one more,


----------



## Diynot (Dec 22, 2021)

Always


----------



## Diynot (Dec 22, 2021)

@Betty Wont what 3080 did you use? I see there are/were CA/LM/AS, but don’t see one that is specifically with a TH suffix.


----------



## Dan M (Dec 22, 2021)

I have a V8 short block on an engine stand next to my basement workbench.  It’s a constant reminder that pedal building is a relatively cheap hobby.


----------



## Betty Wont (Dec 22, 2021)

Diynot said:


> @Betty Wont what 3080 did you use? I see there are/were CA/LM/AS, but don’t see one that is specifically with a TH suffix.


I used CA3080.


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 22, 2021)

jimilee said:


> There’s always one more,


It’s a disease.


----------



## djmiyta (Dec 22, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> It’s a disease.


There is no cure. It just keeps advancing . If you are a pedal whore you know what you've contracted to quote
"If you contract a disease, you catch it, but only use this if it's something serious. You catch a cold, but *contract malaria*."


----------



## Diynot (Dec 22, 2021)

I think this is more an addiction……..and I could quit at anytime if I wanted to……


----------



## Bio77 (Dec 22, 2021)

Diynot said:


> I think this is more an addiction……..and I could quit at anytime if I wanted to……


Me too!............says a bunch of people who are supposed to be working but instead are reading a pedal forum


----------



## jimilee (Dec 25, 2021)

Bwahahahahah. I work from home a couple of days a week. I may or may not be working on pedals during this time.


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 25, 2021)

I think we need to start a hashtag. Maybe something like #JustOneMore?


----------



## djmiyta (Dec 25, 2021)

Diynot said:


> I think this is more an addiction……..and I could quit at anytime if I wanted to……


Prove it!


----------



## djmiyta (Dec 25, 2021)

djmiyta said:


> Prove it!


Kidding. I know you can’t .


----------



## Stickman393 (Dec 25, 2021)

I got me a PLL, a string ringer, an inchdown redux, and a Cosmo king in the works from them at the moment.

The Cosmo King I'm real excited for...had to mill out a little bit of an older usa crybaby enclosure to get it to fit.  Makes for a tight build.


----------



## zgrav (Dec 25, 2021)

DeadEndFX. 
Would you like a LARGE enclosure for that pedal build?   Or an EXTRA-LARGE?
I am glad that the site focuses on some rare pedals, but I would like it if there were more boards that would fit a 125B enclosure.


----------



## Kroars (Dec 25, 2021)

Diynot said:


> My wife found herself in my guitar room, confronted with the magnitude of my obsession and in a moment of panic I blurted out “I have one more to finish (my Byzantium) and then I’m done for awhile” and that’s what I believed……until I looked at the Dead End fx website and found they have ring mod boards😮‍💨. So to that end, has anyone built the Hapalochlaena? Along with that, how do you supply a pedal with 18v AC power?


DeadEndFX has some pretty cool stuff to build, their image gallery is awesome.  That said when I built their Oiolosse, I found the drill temp to be lacking.  The pots were measured out, but the 3pdt, jacks and led indicator were left for me to figure out.  It certainly wasn’t impossible with some blue tape, a pencil and a ruler.  I suppose I was just use to being spoiled by PedalPCB’s drill temps.  Thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## giovanni (Dec 25, 2021)

I try not to look, but the temptation… 🥸


----------



## Preverb (Dec 25, 2021)

I just had a UV print done for their spring reverb.  I don't think I will get to it for months though.  

WRT to the OP, there are lots of power supplies that can deliver 18v on one port.  But I don't think there are any that allow for switching to AC.  It will likely require a separate adapter which is kind of annoying.


----------



## Diynot (Dec 25, 2021)

Yeah, the def have some cool stuff, but the ring mod was a circuit that I’ve been wanting so as soon as I saw that I put the blinders on and just hit that section. It is surprising the size of enclosure required for a circuit that has a relatively small BOM. Those regulators and 1000uf caps do take up some space. I’m pretty good with the off board drilling. I typically rely on the good ol graph paper. I did find a wall wart on Amazon for ring security systems that outputs 18v AC, I just have to add the plug.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 25, 2021)

Preverb said:


> WRT to the OP, there are lots of power supplies that can deliver 18v on one port.  But I don't think there are any that allow for switching to AC.  It will likely require a separate adapter which is kind of annoying.


Depending on the circuit in question, you could possibly use a DC convertor in a similar arrangement to the power section of the Aion IVP pcb (as detailed in page 13) to eliminate the need for a 2.1mm AC supply, which is easy to mistake for a DC supply and destroy shit with


----------



## Stickman393 (Dec 25, 2021)

I mean, 18vac is like, really simple.

If you wanna go super high end DIY, just get one of these, throw it in an enclosure with a IEC on one side and whatever plug in the other.

BOOM.  Easy.



			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Triad-Magnetics/VPT18-1390?qs=wkKrz7WmEgMtQpPOzB2RvA%3D%3D
		


AC to AC is EASY.  All you need is a step down transformer.

AC to DC....less so.  Old school is to use a step down transformer into a rectifier bridge, but that results in an output voltage that can float around based on the current draw of the circuit.  Regulated linear power supplies are pretty easy to design, and can be extremely quiet.  BUT...they create a lot of heat and are VERY inefficient.

Then there's Switched Mode power supplies...and you basically need an EE degree to design a good one.  Properly designed, they can perform with very little noise and can be very efficient.

Personally, I think the best way to go about differing voltage requirements is to utilize different connectors for each input.  Or...if that isn't an option, use some good 3x heat shrink and color code the ends.  Hell, one could even use resistor color codes if one was so inclined...

Or there's always label makers that print on heat shrink tubing.  My dymo rhino does that pretty well.


----------



## danfrank (Dec 25, 2021)

Did someone say "dymo"???


----------



## Stickman393 (Dec 25, 2021)

Mine more like dis...


----------



## danfrank (Dec 25, 2021)

FUK!!! That's fancy. Dymos have come a long way!


----------

